# USN journal verification completed. STUCK >:(



## Boadicea. (Jun 2, 2013)

My computer keeps getting stuck whenever I try to turn it on. It gets stuck on the page that says " Usn journal varification completed "

I can never get off this page and I haven't beed able to get on the computer in two weeks

Does anyone know how to fix it??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press* F8* at bootup. In the Advanced Boot menu try *Safe Mode*. Then you can do a System Restore to a time before this happened. If this also fails, if you have an XP CD boot off of that and get to the Recovery Console here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. *Check Disk *will test the integrity of the HDD and files. It may take a while. 
If you don't have an XP CD on another computer, download the ISO image for *Seatools* in my signature. Burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the quick and long test on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

